# Glassy Mackay Tomorrow



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey folks.

I'm keen to get out tomorrow and enjoy the conditions but not set on spot yet. North wall/Slade rock is one option or even up to dumbleton if there are fish being caught up there now, was quite for a few months due to nets.

Let me know if your interested and where.

Cheers. 
MightyBoosh.


----------



## mrjosh80 (May 1, 2014)

Would love to but heading up to Townsville/Airlie for the weekend. Conditions look good though.

Josh


----------

